# High-end toys



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Dont intend to come of as pervy or prying but interested in ladies preferences for high end or premium adult toys.

Have considered the we-vibe and some of the Lelo products. 

So in a no need for tmi way, have any ladies (or couples) tried any of these or other high end toys? Feel they are worth it? More enjoyable than the run of the mill toys? Any particular brands or models recommended?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
wife and I have bought quite a few toys over the years. The high end ones last better and tend to be quieter, but she doesn't find them particularly better or worse than the cheap ones. Of course YMMV.


----------



## Rhapsodee (May 11, 2016)

Lelo Ina 2 Dual Action is much better than any of the old rabbits. It has a nice smell and is high quality.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Womanizer W500 has the best reviews of any of the ones I've seen.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

The Cherry 2000 is good for men and women.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

Lelo is worth the money. It's rechargeable as well. No batteries!


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I am a Lelo fan as well. Excellent quality, and they are rechargeable. Some are waterproof.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the thoughts so far. So im thinking Lelo is worth it. Any particular models besides the Ina 2?

No one try any of the we-vibe series or recommend it?


----------

